# Paphos move



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey guys just a wee update on our move to Paphos.All going great so far.Too good to be true!! In 4 days we have managed to open a bank account,get cypriot mobile phones, bought a wee car, found a long term townhouse to rent in Tombs of the Kings. All going great guns The guy we found our townhouse through is taking us to the electricity and water boards,so we are all just about sorted  My laptop is able to connect to Leap wireless which is great, being using it all the time and only cost us 20euro for unlimited usage for a month 

Suppose to start work on Monday but the MRI centre isnt finished yet so i am being paid to sunbathe until it opens in september  Gives us time to explore the area.:clap2:

PG


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

F1chick said:


> Hey guys just a wee update on our move to Paphos.All going great so far.Too good to be true!! In 4 days we have managed to open a bank account,get cypriot mobile phones, bought a wee car, found a long term townhouse to rent in Tombs of the Kings. All going great guns The guy we found our townhouse through is taking us to the electricity and water boards,so we are all just about sorted  My laptop is able to connect to Leap wireless which is great, being using it all the time and only cost us 20euro for unlimited usage for a month
> 
> Suppose to start work on Monday but the MRI centre isnt finished yet so i am being paid to sunbathe until it opens in september  Gives us time to explore the area.:clap2:
> 
> PG


Welcome to Cyprus
It's good to have some time to adjust and get everything sorted out before you start work so just chill out and learn to relax. 

Veronica


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

F1chick said:


> Hey guys just a wee update on our move to Paphos.All going great so far.Too good to be true!! In 4 days we have managed to open a bank account,get cypriot mobile phones, bought a wee car, found a long term townhouse to rent in Tombs of the Kings. All going great guns The guy we found our townhouse through is taking us to the electricity and water boards,so we are all just about sorted  My laptop is able to connect to Leap wireless which is great, being using it all the time and only cost us 20euro for unlimited usage for a month
> 
> Suppose to start work on Monday but the MRI centre isnt finished yet so i am being paid to sunbathe until it opens in september  Gives us time to explore the area.:clap2:
> 
> PG


Hi,
Glad alls going well for you. If you don't mind me asking who have you rented from as we are moving out at the end of november and are looking for longterm rental in this area.

Thanks
Donna


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well done, enjoy the time before work starts.
Tricia


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Glad all is well for you, I moved here 3 weeks ago could you please give me more information on your laptop as I have mine with me and would like to use it with mobile broadband, any information would help tried it in the internet cafe but it wouldn't connect

Cherie xx


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cherie you need a pass code from cafe, some bars & resturants do this so for price of drink you have internet. dongal from cyta is a quick way


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> Glad all is well for you, I moved here 3 weeks ago could you please give me more information on your laptop as I have mine with me and would like to use it with mobile broadband, any information would help tried it in the internet cafe but it wouldn't connect
> 
> Cherie xx


Hi Cherie, my laptop connercted straight away to Leaf Wifi. I just paid them 20 euro per month and have been using it everyday no probs. Not sure what area you are in but we are in Tombs of the Kings area and lots of free wifi bars around, all you have to do is buy a drink 

Take care x


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Thank you, sorry to be a pain I live in the Peyia area where do I pay my 20 Euro to and can this work at home or do I have to be in a bar

Thanks Cherie x


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

F1chick said:


> Hi Cherie, my laptop connercted straight away to Leaf Wifi. I just paid them 20 euro per month


F1Chick,

Do you pay the cafe 20 euros each month or Leaf (in which case do you have to open some kind of account with them?)

L


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi sorry for the slow reply, ive been enjoyin the Cypriot life too much hehe My laptop will pick up any wifi networks. The Leap store is right across the road from us so we pick up their internet. I just paid it online, easy as that. It costs a bit to downlaod stuff so if we want to download large files etc we just nip across to one of the pubs offering free wifi and dowload there. You just buy a drink and they will give youa password. Once you connect once to their newtwork you wont need another password when you go back again- simple 

Pauline



Lazer said:


> F1Chick,
> 
> Do you pay the cafe 20 euros each month or Leaf (in which case do you have to open some kind of account with them?)
> 
> L


----------



## Jo Valentine (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm in the UK at the moment so can't go window shopping. Is it leaf or leap? How long a contract is it or can you just buy a month at a time? Is there a website to look it up on? How big an area does it reach - would it work all over the Island? I come over to work a few times a year and apart from one Hotel with a brilliant connection I'm always struggling.
I'd appreciate your help
Cheers
Jo Valentine


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Jo Valentine said:


> I'm in the UK at the moment so can't go window shopping. Is it leaf or leap? How long a contract is it or can you just buy a month at a time? Is there a website to look it up on? How big an area does it reach - would it work all over the Island? I come over to work a few times a year and apart from one Hotel with a brilliant connection I'm always struggling.
> I'd appreciate your help
> Cheers
> Jo Valentine


Hi Jo, here is their website,

Leap Wireless Internet Paphos, Cyprus

you can pay per day, week or month. Its not good for downloading stuff as eats up alot of your bandwidth. does us fine for checkin emails etc and we download anything we need at our local wifi bars

not sure of the coverage, Just know it works in out area Kato paphos. It has improved speed wise in the past 3weeks so its coverage maybe spreading too

Pauline


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

F1chick said:


> Hey guys just a wee update on our move to Paphos.All going great so far.Too good to be true!! In 4 days we have managed to open a bank account,get cypriot mobile phones, bought a wee car, found a long term townhouse to rent in Tombs of the Kings. All going great guns The guy we found our townhouse through is taking us to the electricity and water boards,so we are all just about sorted  My laptop is able to connect to Leap wireless which is great, being using it all the time and only cost us 20euro for unlimited usage for a month
> 
> Suppose to start work on Monday but the MRI centre isnt finished yet so i am being paid to sunbathe until it opens in september  Gives us time to explore the area.:clap2:
> 
> PG


Welcome indeed - we moved out in April lock stock and barrell - got two little rescue dogs, a car, a little moped and our lovely town house in Mesa Chorio - so life out here is great and my fiancee has a job!
Pamie x


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

*move*

Glad to hear all going well Pamie, We love it hear too &our two rescue dogs make it home .
Tricia


----------

